# monaro roof spoiler on ebay



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

186.00 buy it now


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Got a pic of it on the car?


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

I dont think that would look all that good.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

just bought it yesterday steve simmer down


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

there ya go steve i lovvvvvvvvve this body kit :agree :agree :agree


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

That's kinda cool, I wonder what it looks like on a stock bodied GTO.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

nah, dont like it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

and i asked you if you did mike?


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

nope, but we are allowed to voice our opinion. I mean my statement wont affect anyone else's.


----------



## MaximumPwr (Oct 13, 2005)

I like it better with no spoiler


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

i took it off but not really somthing i like,we all have out own opinions


----------



## speedybuckeye (Oct 19, 2005)

1badgto said:


> there ya go steve i lovvvvvvvvve this body kit :agree :agree :agree




What kinda rims are those??


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

1badgto said:


>


IDONO....The roof spoiler is diffrent, WOULD make the car stand out. I DO like the trunk spoiler on this car. I wonder whwre I can buy one? :cool


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

ima make one out of wood ...or cardboard ... hmmm .. :rofl: :willy: arty:


----------



## warped_youth (Mar 14, 2005)

thats a hsv coupe 4, i dont know if thier are after market copies of those rims available yet in australia nor do i know of any compnay making the coupe 4 bodykit. the coupe 4 is an awd ls1. they go pretty well.


----------



## speedybuckeye (Oct 19, 2005)

I like the rims. I was just curious to see if anyone knew what company makes them. If anybody out there finds out, let me know.


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

I like those rims.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Better shot of a Coupe4 here:










Sweet. That roof spoiler is nice - right color too...but I've already blown my mod wad for the forseeable future...


----------



## speedybuckeye (Oct 19, 2005)

We need to get Mike on this so he can find out who makes them 

MIKE, MIKE WHERE ARE YOU!!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

speedybuckeye said:


> We need to get Mike on this so he can find out who makes them
> 
> MIKE, MIKE WHERE ARE YOU!!


Holden makes them, check out www.jhp.com.au :cheers


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

im here, and late.


----------



## speedybuckeye (Oct 19, 2005)

GTODEALER helped me out. 

Rims look great but it would seem that they only come in 19" I kinda want to keep the 18" tires. 

Oh, Mike, yeah sorry about not posting any pics. I haven't been able to locate my camera. Probably still needs to be unpacked. MONDAY, hopefully.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

take your time, as long as you got pics to post.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

wow is that car planning to fly? LMAO... sorry im more just JDM... all about performance and Necessities ... not so Cali-Fobulose .. :willy: arty: 

looks ok tho...


----------

